# Hanging Betta Wall Bowls



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Made of Plexiglass and are about 10.5" in diameter and 5.5" deep.

What do you think about these? You could do some real cool setups with bettas or small planted and shrimp tanks etc.

I can't believe the cheapest price I found for them was around $22+ from only one supplier in Canada on eBay!

What would you pay? I wouldn't go $22 but I want to pursue better pricing and want to see who'd be interested.


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Id never put my bettas in those (coming from a guy named bbqbetta) so u shouldnt either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

